

ATOM the world's first smart and wearable power source - djem

Watt? is launching an incredible device on Kickstarter soon
ATOM, An Intuitive Device That provides A significant Power Boost To Recharge Your Electronic Devices And That Interacts With your phone Via An App (For Both IOS And Android) To Assist You In Your Everyday Needs. A Unique Piece Of Wearable Technology Conceived To Maximize Comfort And Efficiency. 
learn more at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.get-atom.com
======
tux
What is up with same product names ? Example:
[https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/)

------
Nanzikambe
Lets hope they don't have problems with the lithium battery, sounds like a
painful amputation.

